# Ave Maria St. George Cigar Review - Unexpectedly Good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was expecting this stick to be over-hyped and not be that great but it was actually quite good.

Read the full review here: Ave Maria St. George Cigar Review - Unexpectedly Good


----------

